# Hurricane Katrina



## masta (Aug 28, 2005)

*Anyone who is harm's way in the Southeast with Hurricane Katrina approaching PLEASE heed the warnings! This is an extremely dangerous storm and will cause massive damage!!!*


*Do not take this storm litely....please!*


*Update: Sustained winds of 165 mph *


*This storm is huge and has a central pressure of 904 mb which is the second lowest on record if it were to hit the coast at this pressure. This low pressure could cause a storm surge of up to 25 ft and New Orleans at below sea level is in big trouble!*






*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Aug 28, 2005)

I was hoping we would get some rain from it! Sometimes this time of year we cannot depend onany other weather patterns for rain and enjoy a tropical storm or depression or 2. Anyone living on or near the gulf coast should know by now to heed the warnings and head north.


----------



## masta (Aug 28, 2005)

We also hope to get some rain from this storm as we haven't had any for 2 months. You would think people would heed the warnings but many do not especially with a storm of this magnitude. This storm could produce hurricane force winds (&gt;74 mph)up to 150 miles inland!


Case in point is theseven deaths in Florida from this storm and it was a minimal hurricane at 80mph winds. If anyone in the USA should know how dangerous a hurricane can be it is the residents of Florida!


Katrinacould top the all time costliest storm which was Andrew in 1992!


Yes I am a weather freak.....



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 28, 2005)

Pray for New Orleans !!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 28, 2005)

I have been watching where she is going too...don't know ifwe here in Houston will feel any effects...probably so just rain maybe but the weather for us for all next week is forcasthot, hot and more hot and sunny. I lived inVirginia in 2003 and had the experience of being in Hurricane Isabell....no water for two weeks,no electricity for 3 weeks and a big mess all over the place...lots ofhuge trees down everywhere and really scary!!! And we were two hours inland.Do we have any members in the path....I hope not!!!


Ramona


----------



## greenbean (Aug 28, 2005)

My wifes' aunt and uncle live 15 min. outside of The Big Easy, with the Mississippi levee right across the road! I think the are coming up here to wait out the storm.





Chris


----------



## Hippie (Aug 28, 2005)

My sis-in-law and niece are in Pensacola where it is already storming bad from the bands coming ashore. Pensacola's economy is struggling because of all the hurt done to tourist industry in the last 2-3 years. This one is looking worse all the time.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 29, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Ramrod......I think he works off shore in the Gulf. I'm sure they are all out of there but I see on the news that the rigs are getting hit...


Hope you are back home in Tx. Ramrod..


Ramona


----------



## Hippie (Aug 29, 2005)

All the rigs are shut down and gas will be $3.00/gallon here before the end of the week. I just got back from filling up at $2.48/gallon.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 29, 2005)

I filled up in Bryant at lunch today Hippie at an astounding 2.59 gallon








Send us a post Ramrod to let us know all is well


----------



## Hippie (Aug 29, 2005)

Since I filled up at 1pm today, it is up to $2.62/gallon.


----------



## kaizen (Aug 29, 2005)

It is 3.11 here in the Sacramento area


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 30, 2005)

Gas here in Northern Arizona is $2.69/gal. and that is cheap for the state. Normally its about $2.77-$2.80/gal.


----------



## Cove Cottage (Aug 30, 2005)

All is well here in Panama City but we were ready to get outta here if Katrina took a jog to the East. Has anyone heard from Smurfe??? Ithink he lives in Louisiana not too far from New Orleans.


Smurfe, Let us know if you're OK. Margaret


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Aug 30, 2005)

Hope everyone is safe and well,It looks pretty grim on the news over this side of the pond.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 30, 2005)

anywhere from 2.58 to 2.69 this afternoon in Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 30, 2005)

900,000 people without power. 55 dead in Mississippi alone. They might not have a casualty figure for the New Orleans area for a few days. 80% of New Orleans is under water.


----------



## masta (Aug 30, 2005)

Very sad situation and it disturbs me very much. We will all pay the price for this disaster.


Locked in price cap for heating oil today at 2.40 a gallon....price went up .12 today to 2.18 at my local supplier.


----------



## masta (Aug 30, 2005)

OMG......Two levees broke today and theGovernor has ordered everyone out of the city including all the of the thousands of people in the super dome and other shelters....


*THIS IS THE WORST CASE SENERIO OFFICALS THOUGHT MISSED THEM WHEN THE STORM TURNED TO THE EAST!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hippie (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep. I reckon it was our turn for our own brand of tsunami. New Orleans is a very unhealthy place right now and will be for a while to come. Alot of sewers in that flood water. Alot of snakes, rats, alligators, and the likes widespread away form their normal habitats. There will likely be cases of hepatitis for years to blame on this tragedy. They are even evacuating the rescue crews now.I don't think there is an empty motel or hotel room in Arkansas. Even the condos on Fairfield Bay west of here are full of refugees. 


Gas here is $2.68/gallon this evening.*Edited by: Hippie *


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 30, 2005)

My heart goes out to all of you who are afflicted by this. 





I hope everyone on this forum is safe and sound.





M.


----------



## masta (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like Texas will be the new home for tens of thousands of people being evacuated from New Orleans.....


Price of gas here went from 2.61 last night to 2.92 this morning.....


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 31, 2005)

My friend's sister from Gulfport has called and is safe.



1 less thing to worry about now. Gas hit $3 at noon in Grand Forks. Thank goodness part of my trip this weekend will be on the train.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 31, 2005)

Good news from anywhere is great news today. Where are you, Princess. I think wifey said it is $2.68/gallon still here. I have faith our government officials are responding the best they can in the overwhelming circumstances.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, The Astrodome is taking in 500 busloads of people....about 23,000 and other shelters are opening all over. We started gathering medical supplies at work today to take to one of the shelters.


I just can't believe the pictures of those poor people sitting on the highway in 95 degree plus heat......and the looters, they should be shot!!!


Ramona


----------



## geocorn (Aug 31, 2005)

It is a disaster that should not have happened. I heard today that the levies were only built to withstand a category 3 hurricane. They have been saving for years this was going to happen, but yet, nothing was done to shore up the levies.


My hope is that everyone affected can get their lives back together as soon as possible. I know there is a lot of money being raised. WBAP, the radio station on which I advertise, raised over $100,000 just today with people driving to a mall. Americans are really GREAT people.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 1, 2005)

Another aspect of the tragedy that is often overlooked is the plight of the animals and pets that were left behind. There is a little known group out there whose efforts are dedicated to the cause of rescuing them. If you would like to learn more about them and support their efforts you can get the information at


www.noahswish.com


----------



## smurfe (Sep 3, 2005)

Cove Cottage said:


> All is well here in Panama City but we were ready to get outta here if Katrina took a jog to the East. Has anyone heard from Smurfe??? Ithink he lives in Louisiana not too far from New Orleans.
> 
> 
> Smurfe, Let us know if you're OK. Margaret




We are OK here. We live about 30 miles as a crow flies outside of New Orleans. We were lucky and didn't have much damage. I have been at work since it hit. I work for EMS and they are making us stay as we are under a state of emergency. Most of the displaced people from N.O. are here now. Our call volume has went from 100-150 calls a day to close to a thousand a day. 


Thanks for thinking of us. We will be fine and if I could go home, would be back to normal here.


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Sep 3, 2005)

Smurfe,


Thanks for checking in. Glad to hear you are OK. When you get your life back together and still want to do a Crushendo. I will honor last month's price for you. You have much bigger things to worry about than wine making at this time.


Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## kaizen (Sep 3, 2005)

Gas is up to 3.21 for the regular unleaded. Prem. is up to 3.49.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 3, 2005)

Gas was $3.09 here yesterday. Now it is $2.99.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2005)

It dropped from 3.08 back to 2.95 here in most places. A few are still at 3.08. I did hear that we should expect it be around 4.00 by years end.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 4, 2005)

$2.89/gallon here today.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 5, 2005)

Talk about prophecy being fulfilled. You gotta read this old National Geographics article.


http://www3.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0410/feature5/





*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 5, 2005)

We have about 1000 evacuees in Huntsville, TX. You would not believe the 
amount volunteering and support everyone is giving. So far as I know 
everyone who arrived is being cared for either by the local churches or by 
the university and hotels. We've been told to stop bringing stuff as there is 
more than enough for right now, but to hold on to it because this situation 
is not going away for a while. This tragedy may be bringing out the worst in 
some, but here it seems to be bringing out the best.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 5, 2005)

P.S. Gas is $2.43


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 5, 2005)

Uncle Sam Houston would be proud of you!!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 6, 2005)

Smurfe, So glad to hear that you are OK!!!



<?amespace prefix = v ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml" /></vtroke></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></v></vlas></vath><?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" vxt="edit"></o:lock></vape> When the storm hit your area, I checked out your webpage. Great site for information. 


We have 400 evacuees here on Tyndall AFB and I have never seenan outpouring of support like this before in my life. In today’s paper people have listed spare rooms in their homes for evacuees looking for a place to stay (free). Also a group of developers who were getting ready todemolish a hotel, making room for a larger development, stopped the wrecking ball and have refurbished the hotel to house 39 families. Once they get additional AC units they will be able to house 15 more families. If you know of anyone who is in the Panama City area that needs assistance please let me know. Margaret


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 6, 2005)

Minnesota is getting ready to house people at a military facility. It was said that they will certainly be here long enough to need coats and mittens. I'm afraid our weather will be another shock for them.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 6, 2005)

Perhaps a couple bottle of wine might help knock off the chill.


----------



## masta (Sep 6, 2005)

500 folks heading up here to RI to be housed in some vacant navy housing. If every state helped out everyone would have a place to go and be out of harms way.


Texas has certainly done their part and should be comended...be then again everything is bigger in Texas isn't it!


----------



## geocorn (Sep 6, 2005)

That is what Texans would have you believe, but since I am an Okie, I can't rightly comment! I will say that the Texans have really stepped up to the plate; although, it sounds like every state is taking in some of the evacuees(I hate calling them refugees. It is not what they are!) I find it amazing how the American people come together in a crisis. I wish the media would build on this concept, instead of trying to blame someone. There is plenty of blame to go around, but the average American doesn't care. They just want to help! Isn't that what has made this country so great!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 6, 2005)

Here in Arizona, my father in law just made the paper, because he just tookin a family of 9 into his house. He certainly has the room. He is a doctor who has this kick ass house on top of a hill. The house has 3 floors, 2 complete kitchens, 4 bathrooms, I think its about 4000 sq feet. So, he is going to house this family, grandma, grandpa, father, mother and 5 kids. Wow, I hope it works out and there is no trouble.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 6, 2005)

That is wonderful. I, too, hope that he is rewarded for his kindness and generousity. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool stories. We have about 1500 evacuees in the surrounding area, mostly in Babtist youth camps. Some have opened up their homes to them.


Gass here is $2.88/gallon today.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2005)

We have approximately 2200 here in our area and more coming in each day. I concur with you George.Let the media flood the airwaves and print with all the good things that are happening. God knows there is enough horror, anguish, despair andblame to throw around. I think it would be helpful for the "EVACUEES" to see the positive aspect of what is going on.


----------



## masta (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree that everyone who has helped in this tragedy should be commended and be thanked for their efforts. 


I hear today that people do not want to come to RI since it is too far from home. I understand this to a point but I fear many did not and will not understand the great danger they face living inNew Orleans as it existed before Katrina. Pumping out the water and replacing houses and shoring up the levees isn't enough. I hope many will find a new home and fresh start to a better life away from a place that will become a part of the ocean by the end of this century unless the right steps are taken and the funds are allocated for this!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2005)

I will be really surprised if the city is rebuilt at all. At least in its current location. I think the devestation and contamination is going to be too overwhelming to even consider it.


----------



## RAMROD (Sep 20, 2005)

rgecaprock said:


> Sorry for the late reply and thanks for thinking of me but I have been very busy as of late. We didn't evacuate for Katrina but we will be leaving the rig in the morning for Rita.
> 
> 
> All is well so far
> ...


----------



## Waldo (Sep 20, 2005)

Good to hear from you Ramrod and glad all is well with you. Keep us posted


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 20, 2005)

We better start filling up our empty carboys(if there is such a thing) with water....there isn't any in the stores.


Ramona


----------



## geocorn (Sep 20, 2005)

Another excellent use for a carboy! Some of my Florida customers suggested the same thing, last year.


Let's hope Rita is not another Katrina. I wish you luck.


----------

